# test



## rd_1963@hotmail.com (Oct 21, 2011)

I just passed my test.  Im so excited.


----------



## clinicalanalyst (Oct 22, 2011)

*Passed CPC*

Congratulations! that is always a big step for me to pass my exams.

The Medical Industry is so rewarding, there are many many different avenues you can travel down now with your CPC. My advice to you is to now get a specialty certification.

Best of luck to you and once again Congratulations! 

Ms. Laurayne Pugh CPC, CEMC


----------



## johnmeyer (Oct 22, 2011)

Congratulations! I just took mine so now the wait to see if I passed or not.  ;-)


----------

